

Greece: Irresponsible or unavoidable borrowing? - nickbauman
https://plus.google.com/+JeanBaptisteQueru/posts/CPB9bwHqsfn

======
nickbauman
Jean-Baptiste Quéru, head of the Android Open Source Project, has a stunning
comparison how the US has more "redistributive" tax polices than the EU,
explaining disastrous consequences for the EU.

